# Fun old Boston Terrier pics



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I was reading though some fun BT websites and found a lot of very cool pictures...





























Who knows who this is?????


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I was reading though some fun BT websites and found a lot of very cool pictures...


How cute is that! lol.. I <3 Boston Terriers...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool pics there pugmom! I love old b+w pics!


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Gotta love those bostons....Hows this for a pathetic and rediculous pic, not black and white but funny.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Once upon a time America LOVED all sorts of bully dogs. George Patton's Bull Terriers. Petey from the Little Rascals. Dogs on recruiting posters. The Boston gentleman.

Boxers back then looked like mastiffs or an "American Bulldog" and BT's looked like "real dog," Frenchies, my favorite little bull these days. In other words the "old" BTs were "Bullier."

I saw a dog at the dog park several times running and wrestling with the New Breed boxers. I love 'em though they're not for me. This little guy was about 22 lean pounds, leaner than a BT, a little bigger, brown and white, rather than black or brindle. I kept thinking it was the best BT I'd ever seen but the dog walker says it's a "miniature boxer"?

What the heck!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

cece6 said:


> Gotta love those bostons....Hows this for a pathetic and rediculous pic, not black and white but funny.


Wow...that poor thing



philovance said:


> Once upon a time America LOVED all sorts of bully dogs. George Patton's Bull Terriers. Petey from the Little Rascals. Dogs on recruiting posters. The Boston gentleman.
> 
> Boxers back then looked like mastiffs or an "American Bulldog" and BT's looked like "real dog," Frenchies, my favorite little bull these days. In other words the "old" BTs were "Bullier."
> 
> ...



I never heard of "miniature boxers" 

I do like Old Boston bulldogges

http://www.ioeba.net/ioebaOBBbreedstandard.htm


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

I do like the stockier look of the bts of old myself.
Pugsmum dont be to sorry for that little fellow he is ours and was 3mnths in that pic.He was an unwanted wormy, underfed runt that noone wanted and we were up for the challenge and took him home.We actually thought he had hydrocephalus but he didnt and look at him now.He is 20lbs and happy as any dog same porch too.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

That little boy is Gerald Ford I believe.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww how cute. We have a picture hanging up on our wall of my dad with one of his Bostons as a very young boy. I may have to scan it and post it.

It's not in black and white, but it's an older picture that I thought was cute.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Aww how cute. We have a picture hanging up on our wall of my dad with one of his Bostons as a very young boy. I may have to scan it and post it.
> 
> It's not in black and white, but it's an older picture that I thought was cute.


OMG love it!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> That little boy is Gerald Ford I believe.


Correct!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

cece6 said:


> I do like the stockier look of the bts of old myself.
> Pugsmum dont be to sorry for that little fellow he is ours and was 3mnths in that pic.He was an unwanted wormy, underfed runt that noone wanted and we were up for the challenge and took him home.We actually thought he had hydrocephalus but he didnt and look at him now.He is 20lbs and happy as any dog same porch too.


What a difference...he looks great now........his eyes in the fist picture had me worried.....


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

trust me they worried me too.I was worried not so much about the east west eyes as him getting cherry eye.I think he did very well for himself with his bad start.
HollyC that pic with the swords is awesome.Bostons are the smartest bravest dogs ever.Even though they are a bit intense at times.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

these were great! I'll diffenetly need to pull my dh in here and show him. He grew up breeding and raising Bostons so as soon as we had the room we adopted Buster Brown. And now I don't think I want to imagine life without a boston. As soon as we own I'm going to become a foster home for the local BT rescue 

Cece - and thought Buster was an ugly puppy


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

My dad grew up with many of these dogs. He just loves them. I've always been kind of turned off for some reason, not sure why but I've just never been attracted to them. But I really like seeing these pictures. I'm almost starting to get curious about them lol.


----------

